# Vehicle for apprentice?



## socaldreamer (Sep 9, 2017)

So all the construction trade guys have either vans or trucks. My car is small and probably won't carry much gear so I am considering either selling it or keeping it to get a work vehicle. Budget is limited under 10k since I lost my job 4 months ago and cannot afford a new vehicle. I want something reliable, low cost to own and decent gas mileage.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

A working electrician doesn't need a truck or van. An inexpensive car that is good on gas is all you need. The only thing you should be carrying is your bag filled with handtools and maybe a drill case.


----------



## cabletie (Feb 12, 2011)

I agree all you need is a cheap commuter car. From what I read on here about California, a lot of guys have long commutes. For that reason alone I would be driving something that only sips fuel. 

If you already own a vehicle that isn't great on gas, do the math on something that gets 35 miles a gallon. Sometimes the savings in gas is equal to the new car payments (maybe not the added comp and collision). If you are only working in neighboring towns, then get what you want, car or truck.

Once you get the commuter car, then get the beater truck for the dirt bikes, and around the house work. Later get a good van loaded with tools and ladders, just don't bring it to work. Don't forget to get the wife something nice, it will be your future commuter vehicle:laughing:


----------



## socaldreamer (Sep 9, 2017)

Yeah I am thinking of selling my sports car and getting something with room that runs hybrid or good economy gas car. Need better than 17 mpg.


----------



## wildleg (Apr 12, 2009)

all you need is a bicycle. 400 to 1000 bucks will buy a decent racer with disk brakes, just replace the stock tires with kevlar backed ones and you are good to go.


----------



## socaldreamer (Sep 9, 2017)

Cool I also want to do a ride along with an experienced electrician to see what the work is like on regular basis and if I can physically do it!


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

A model that gets good mileage, reliable, and cheap to repair is of course the main thing. I'd get something with a trunk so your tools are not tempting to someone looking in the window. 

If you're going to be racking up a lot of miles I'd buy something late model but high miles, like something three years old with 100,000 miles. 

Also something low profile. Something low profile you can park where ever and not really care or worry. I'd rather pay less for something slightly dinged up but not a mess because it's going to be a little dinged up when I'm done with it anyway. 

It absolutely has to be comfortable! You can't be getting to work with a stiff back from the hour and a half commute or even worse drive home with your back a bit tired and crawling out when you arrive.


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

socaldreamer said:


> Cool I also want to do a ride along with an experienced electrician to see what the work is like on regular basis and if I can physically do it!


Ask him to show you how the megger works


----------



## AK_sparky (Aug 13, 2013)

Toyota Corolla. Reasonable price, reliable, not too bad to repair, trunk that hides your tools and is actually quite roomy.


----------



## socaldreamer (Sep 9, 2017)

*Megger*



splatz said:


> Ask him to show you how the megger works


Oh you mean one of these puppies?

https://www.electrical4u.com/megger-working-principle-types-history-uses-of-megger/


----------

